

Watching America: Stories about the US from non-US sources - DanielBMarkham
http://watchingamerica.com/News/

======
pavelludiq
The image of America in my country(Bulgaria) is pretty bad. Most of us hate
you, mainly for two reasons, the first is because of our own ass-licking
politicians, who are basically ready to attack China is the US tells them to.
And the second main reason is because most of us in Bulgaria are just
loudmouth haters and we don't like anybody.

And yeah, I've met with a few Americans in person, two of them are teachers
from the peace corps(pretty decent people, be the way, i defeated one of them
on scrabble) and the others were some religious nut-bags, trying to convince
me to accept Jesus, I told them that most Bulgarians accepted Jesus in 864,
and then told them to go screw them selfs. The conversation was in Bulgarian,
so i assumed that these people were trained and suspected that who ever
trained them and sent them here, was stinking rich, so i decided not to trust
them, even thou they looked nice and friendly.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
So you hate us because your politicians are idiots and you're a bunch of
malcontents?

I mean, I'm not trying to name-call, just repeat what I heard.

I've always liked Bulgaria. Isn't that over next to Cuba or something in
Africa? (wink)

Or for the slow of reasoning, if you're going to hate us, hate us for not
remembering who you are or what your history is. Most Americans probably
couldn't locate the continents on a globe, much less identify Eurasian
countries.

~~~
gruseom
You may have missed the parent's winning mix of ironic self-awareness and
black Slavic bile.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
yep. Screwed the pooch on that one.

Humor is a tough thing to do online. There's always some idiot who completely
misses the joke.

------
josefresco
What a disaster of a website design. N

eat idea though, I think if more American's knew what was being said about
them they would adjust their actions, or least attempt to counter with some
good PR.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
It's an awful design, but a good idea, I think.

I've been watching for a while. It's always the same -- yes we are starving
here, but look at those Americans! Yes we have no freedoms here, but those
damn Americans are doing it again!

You'd think it would wear thin on local readers, but I imagine most local
readers have no other sources of information. It would be good to see a
reverse version of this.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
This is absolutely fascinating. It has timely translations into (mostly)
idiomatic English, with links to primary sources and the home pages of
hundreds of international news sources.

------
DanielBMarkham
You can read foreign-language newspaper commentary when the subject has to do
with America.

Very interesting! America has now become a standard prop for not dealing with
all sorts of local and national issues.

